# Tell us about yourself!



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I thought it might be fun to introduce ourselves, maybe mention kids or other pets you have...how many bettas lol.

I’m Sara, mom of two boys, Sawyer (5) and Bennett (2). We have a ton of fish. 5 bettas, a guppy tank and a 15 gal community tank. We also have a 20 year old cat and are looking to get a dog soon. We lost our 15 year old golden retriever shortly after Bennett was born and I haven’t been able to get another dog yet. I live in Alberta Canada which is usually freezing this time of year but has been lovely this year. 
I hope you will share a little bit about yourself ☺


----------



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

BettaloverSara said:


> I thought it might be fun to introduce ourselves, maybe mention kids or other pets you have...how many bettas lol.
> 
> I’m Sara, mom of two boys, Sawyer (5) and Bennett (2). We have a ton of fish. 5 bettas, a guppy tank and a 15 gal community tank. We also have a 20 year old cat and are looking to get a dog soon. We lost our 15 year old golden retriever shortly after Bennett was born and I haven’t been able to get another dog yet. I live in Alberta Canada which is usually freezing this time of year but has been lovely this year.
> I hope you will share a little bit about yourself ☺


Oh my gosh, a 20 year-old cat! I can tell you take wonderful care of your pets. 

I'm Nami. I live in the DC-Metro area. I have one betta, the joy of my life and prince of my tiny apartment, named Fleshy. Technically, we're not supposed to have pets in our apartment complex...but hey, if the lady in the neighboring building can sneak in her yappy little chihuahua, then I declare that Fleshy has rights here too! 

I'm always hunting for better supplies for him...spent a big chunk of my stimulus check on betta stuff...I feel bad that I only have space for a 1.5-gallon tank for my sweet little boy, so I want him to have the best of everything else. 

I actually had another betta about 9 years ago (when I first joined this forum...imagine my surprise when I tried to make an account here recently and learned I already had an account here that I'd never used, from back in 2012) named Nobunaga, a beautiful delta tail with a turquoise body and red fins. The poor little guy lasted only about a year since I was a lot cockier, lazier, and less research-savvy in my college days. I regret his poor care a lot and am determined to give my betta the best of care this time around.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

view my about.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Iyasasa said:


> Oh my gosh, a 20 year-old cat! I can tell you take wonderful care of your pets.
> 
> I'm Nami. I live in the DC-Metro area. I have one betta, the joy of my life and prince of my tiny apartment, named Fleshy. Technically, we're not supposed to have pets in our apartment complex...but hey, if the lady in the neighboring building can sneak in her yappy little chihuahua, then I declare that Fleshy has rights here too!
> 
> ...


Oh thank you! I have had some good luck with both the cat and the dog, both were very healthy all of their lives. The cat is really starting to show her age now so I’m not sure how much longer we will have her...but I also feel like I’ve been saying that for five years. The dog was a mutt but really took after her mum the retriever in both looks and personality. She was a little smaller and I think being a mutt helped with her longevity.

I don’t envy you in DC right now....or this year in general!

I am sure your betta is very happy regardless of the smaller tank. All mine care about is food 😜


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello! My name is Sarah I live in eastern Washington state. It’s mostly farm land out here where I am. If I want to see forest or the ocean I have to drive for hours and hours lol. I have two kids. Son is 13 daughter is 9. I have a 16 year old cat, two little mutt dogs and 9 fish tanks, a grow out rack and a hospital tank. The goldfish have the 55 gallon with a black moore (cannonball) a fancy calico butterfly tail (taco) and a comet with no tail (bubbles) bubbles has a long story lol. I recently changed the 20 gallon tall to a guppy tank. Used to be a group of baby betta growing out but they wouldn’t leave the shrimp alone so guppies and shrimp galore in there now. A divided 10 gallon for my elephant ear betta females. A 10 for my giant betta, a 20 long divided into 4 for my other male bettas. A 29 gallon for the biggest female betta from my spawn and two more 10 gallons for smaller betta babies that just didn’t grow as fast as the others, I call those the runt tanks. I have a homemade rack I built for the males in my spawn and a five gallon and a 1 1/2 gallon I use for hospitals but actually have other bettas from my spawn in. I was able to find homes for a few bettas before it got too cold to ship fish. Right now I’m just keeping the fish happy but when the weather warms up I’ll actively find homes for all these bettas I now have. Keeping fish really brings me joy. In February of 2019 I started getting live plants and plant lights for my tanks. Growing live plants has been an awesome experience as well.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello I live in Northern Idaho. I’m currently in college working on a Pre-Veterinary major. I worked at a Pet Store for 2 years where I learned a lot from some very experienced people.
At my college apt I have my 11 year old 3 legged cat Chippie, Blossom the guinea pig who is roughly 6 (she’s adopted so I don’t know for sure), and of course Tonks my female elephant ear betta. I’ve only had Tonks since November. At my family home (somewhat a hobby farm) we have Chippie’s twin brother Smokey, a goldfish named Bob, 4 chickens 🐓 2 roosters, and Jack the 6 year old bordercollie mix.
.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello my name is Kathy. I live in Ohio. I have 3 kids 2 are married youngest lives at home. I have 3 cats all rescues. 1 chihuahua also a rescue. 7 bettas some neons, harlequins, ghost shrimps and nerite snails. Many moons ago I used to have 29 gallon long tank. Never had bettas before just because of what I had heard about them and didn’t have room for multiple tanks. So few months ago I decided to get back into fish keeping again and saw the prettiest black orchid male And that was the start of my obsession of them. The only other fish I had ever worried this much about before the bettas was my black and silver marble angelfish that I had for over 6 yrs until something killed it. That’s another story and what made me give my tank away and decided I was done with fish.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, my name is Lauren and I’m from MA. I spenc a lot of time at home due to a disability. Both of my parents live with me. My Mom owns a betta named Oscar. He’s adorable and so animated. I help out w Oscar’s care and fortunately he’s a very healthy boy. I have only owned one betta myself named Yogi. Unfortunately he passed away last December. I have 2 chihuahuas, a chihuahua mix and had to put down my 15 + year old daucshund Stewie last week. He was very sick and it was his time. We had him euthanized at home under a veterinarians care. This made a sad process happen in the best way possible for all of us, including Stewie. It was very peaceful and important for my other dogs to be part of.
I’m so thrilled to announce I am buying another betta to live in a 10 gallon planted tank that I’m working on now! I’m fortunate enough to have a fish store somewhat local (my new fave hang out). They have a small selection of gorgeous bettas. It’s hard not to go home with one but I’m being patient. Only a couple weeks to go!
My senior dogs Brody and Simon have heart disease. Simon’s is especially severe. He has an excellent cardiologist helping us through this. He was given 2 years to live over 2 years ago, and is doing wonderful on his current meds!
Besides all of my furry friends and Oscar, I have 4 nieces (a 5th coming soon!) and a nephew and 3 siblings. We are a very close family. Thank you for taking the time to read this! I will be proud to share photos on my new betta when he arrives home!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This is an interesting coincidence. I also had two dogs that died at 15 years old. They passed a few years ago now. Bubba was my first dog and Luna was my husbands first dog. We had them cremated and I have them on a special shelf with pictures of them throughout their lives.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

X skully X said:


> This is an interesting coincidence. I also had two dogs that died at 15 years old. They passed a few years ago now. Bubba was my first dog and Luna was my husbands first dog. We had them cremated and I have them on a special shelf with pictures of them throughout their lives.


Thank you for sharing. It’s so hard losing our pets. My dogs will always be my babies. I’m really sorry for your losses. That such a nice way to memorialize them both. This spring we are going to create a special place in one of our gardens to remember all of the dogs we’ve lost. We’re thinking of creating a plaque with all of our dogs photos and names on it surrounded by flowers and plants. After reading your bio all I can say is you definitely have your hands full!!! That’s awesome you’re having such great luck with your planted tank(s)! I ordered my plants this past weekend so they should hopefully be here by mid-week. I’m so excited!! Thank you again for sharing! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi my name is Kelley and I live in La Selva Beach CA which is right in the middle of Santa Cruz and Monterey. I have 3 tanks, 2 9 gals and one divided 20 gal I currently have 3 bettas and a fourth one in the mail! I also have a Cane Corso who is 120 lbs named Samson and 2 Bengal cats Ruger and Mowzer. I have 2 kids both grown and one Grandson who is 14 and a drum protégé since he was 4. He has played with AC/DC, Metallica and Van Halen just to name a few. He has his own youtube channel called Avery drummer check him out he will blow you away!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Hi my name is Kelley and I live in La Selva Beach CA which is right in the middle of Santa Cruz and Monterey. I have 3 tanks, 2 9 gals and one divided 20 gal I currently have 3 bettas and a fourth one in the mail! I also have a Cane Corso who is 120 lbs named Samson and 2 Bengal cats Ruger and Mowzer. I have 2 kids both grown and one Grandson who is 14 and a drum protégé since he was 4. He has played with AC/DC, Metallica and Van Halen just to name a few. He has his own youtube channel called Avery drummer check him out he will blow you away!
> View attachment 1025793
> View attachment 1025794
> View attachment 1025795


they look good!!!!!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm Dania. Grew up with apple head Siamese, a Persian and several rescue cats, goldfish, rats, gerbils and a ferret. Gave the goldfish to my old school when I moved. Moved with 2 Siamese the Persian and the ferret.

Lost the last Siamese to old age several years ago, she was 19. Moved again last year shortly before this whole Covid mess started got a new job right before lockdown.

Relized I was missing some animal company but can't fit a proper goldfish tank in the apartment so am now researching so I can give a betta a proper home.


----------



## Airie27 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm Airie from Ontario, Canada. I have a 6 year old border collie/rottie dog and a 2 year old tabby cat. My previous cat was black and white and she lived for about 18 years. My parents got her when I was a couple months old.
I have one 5 gallon tank with a betta and a zebra snail.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome everyone!


----------



## TheRealAndreaPond (Nov 21, 2020)

Each of these bios are so interesting! I’m Andrea, from Toronto. As some of you know, I got Mr Garvey (name taken from a Key and Peele skit) last year and then I got another betta in Sept. My boyfriend surprised me with a crayfish for my birthday in October (I had no idea he was planning this), but my boyfriend’s a police officer and they are strange creatures themselves. If I can be honest, I can’t stand the crayfish but I’m giving him the very best of everything. I mean to say that I’ve read probably every written word about crayfish care and provide accordingly. Still a creepy creature. No kids for me, but I’ve got 7 nieces and nephews who are hilarious. My other betta is lovely but not aggressive like Garvey was.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Dania said:


> I'm Dania. Grew up with apple head Siamese, a Persian and several rescue cats, goldfish, rats, gerbils and a ferret. Gave the goldfish to my old school when I moved. Moved with 2 Siamese the Persian and the ferret.
> 
> Lost the last Siamese to old age several years ago, she was 19. Moved again last year shortly before this whole Covid mess started got a new job right before lockdown.
> 
> Relized I was missing some animal company but can't fit a proper goldfish tank in the apartment so am now researching so I can give a betta a proper home.





TheRealAndreaPond said:


> Each of these bios are so interesting! I’m Andrea, from Toronto. As some of you know, I got Mr Garvey (name taken from a Key and Peele skit) last year and then I got another betta in Sept. My boyfriend surprised me with a crayfish for my birthday in October (I had no idea he was planning this), but my boyfriend’s a police officer and they are strange creatures themselves. If I can be honest, I can’t stand the crayfish but I’m giving him the very best of everything. I mean to say that I’ve read probably every written word about crayfish care and provide accordingly. Still a creepy creature. No kids for me, but I’ve got 7 nieces and nephews who are hilarious. My other betta is lovely but not aggressive like Garvey was.


A Crayfish thats hilarious! Men never cease to amaze me with the gifts they think we will like


----------



## TheRealAndreaPond (Nov 21, 2020)

TripleK said:


> A Crayfish thats hilarious! Men never cease to amaze me with the gifts they think we will like


Honestly! This is my crayfish, and he’s huge:


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I remember when you first posted about getting the crayfish @TheRealAndreaPond. Honestly it kinda freaks me out when the the tiny cherry shrimps land on my hands while doing water changes. I can’t even imagine how much I’d have to talk myself into taking care of that big ol crayfish LOL! I’d have to give myself pep talks 😂 it looks really cool but the size is intimidating.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Actually he is really cool looking! Can other fish be in the tank with him or would he grab them up and pinch them?


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

TheRealAndreaPond said:


> Honestly! This is my crayfish, and he’s huge:


Wow!!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

TripleK said:


> Hi my name is Kelley and I live in La Selva Beach CA which is right in the middle of Santa Cruz and Monterey. I have 3 tanks, 2 9 gals and one divided 20 gal I currently have 3 bettas and a fourth one in the mail! I also have a Cane Corso who is 120 lbs named Samson and 2 Bengal cats Ruger and Mowzer. I have 2 kids both grown and one Grandson who is 14 and a drum protégé since he was 4. He has played with AC/DC, Metallica and Van Halen just to name a few. He has his own youtube channel called Avery drummer check him out he will blow you away!



Wow! Your son is very lucky to be able to play with the late Van Halen.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Wow! Your son is very lucky to be able to play with the late Van Halen.


Its my Grandson his name is Avery Molek


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Wow! Your son is very lucky to be able to play with the late Van Halen.






Check him out here


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Wow! Your son is very lucky to be able to play with the late Van Halen.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Hears our dogs!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Cute. Never had a dog but my favorites are Greyhounds, German Shepherds, labs and Pitbulls.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> Cute. Never had a dog but my favorites are Greyhounds, German Shepherds, labs and Pitbulls.


yep dogs are cool!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

True though cats are cooler. Applehead Siamese all the way


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> True though cats are cooler. Applehead Siamese all the way


do you have a pic of them?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I like cats to!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Plenty but I don't know how to post them. Oldest made it to 19.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> Plenty but I don't know how to post them. Oldest made it to 19.


you can copy and past them!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

ok I just need to find them


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> ok I just need to find them


okay cool! 😺


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

are they indoor cats or outdoor?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Up until Sydney decided to try to follow us on a walked and successfully crossed a busy street they were indoor/outdoor. After that they became indoor only and all following were only indoor cats.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi! My name is Hannah. I'm a teen so have no kids to share lol. I have a 10 gallon community\sorority tank, and 2 male Betta's, one is old and had a hard time finding food so he is in a 1 gallon, his name is Strider, and my other betta Smauge- pronounced (Smawg) has a 3 gallon. My 3 tanks are set to °78 and have heaters, and filters. My ten gallon has a bubbler hooked to an air stone. Most of my live barring fish and girl Betta's are named after lord of the rings movie, and the hobbit movie. Some if my fish names from lord of the rings and hobbit are: Smauge, Strider, Rivendell, Galandria, Samwise, Kili, Ork, and Gollum. I also have a rescue leopard gecko. I've had him for 4 years. He is 7 years old! His name is George. I live on a registered Nigerian dwarf goat farm, we also have Golden 300 ducks. My favorite goat is going to kid next month!! I am in the USA. The picture was of oreo. He was 6 year old when he passed. RIP


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice I'm a LoTR's fan myself.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Dania said:


> Nice I'm a LoTR's fan myself.


It's nice to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep although I came into it backwards. Hadn't read the books when the first movie came out but my dad still took me to see it. I was one of those who originally just had a crush on Orlando Bloom as Legolas. I did read the books later and enjoyed them emounsly.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Dania said:


> Yep although I came into it backwards. Hadn't read the books when the first movie came out but my dad still took me to see it. I was one of those who originally just had a crush on Orlando Bloom as Legolas. I did read the books later and enjoyed them emounsly.


LOL. I've never read the books, I will have to order. I love Lagolas, wouldn't be the movie without him lol. Have you watched the Hobbit?? It's about what happened to Froto Baggins, it is a really great movie to!❤❤❤


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The first one only so far. I'm currently binge watching Chicago Fire, Med and PD


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Dania said:


> The first one only so far. I'm currently binge watching Chicago Fire, Med and PD


Definitely watch the other 2 when you get time.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I Will.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

What a lovely thread and how interesting to follow!
I was welcomed so warmly and since been enjoying the community - so here‘s myself:

I‘m Gunda (all Hindi speaking guys will LOL), living close to Berlin/Germany with all the fish + 1 dog (maybe the laziest Vizsla on planet earth).









I am an ol‘ Horses & Hounds Girl and no one in my entire family ever remembers anyone who got into fishes.

I didn‘t expect that myself  .

But it came differently...and here I am, 48 years old, still into horses & hounds and their behaviour and enjoying my fish.

Another joy in my life is working on the preservation of nature wild life habitats in my area. As I moved to the former GDR (the part of Germany before the wall came down) nearly 20 years ago, I found lots of natural reserve here worth caring for. I do this together with many coworkers and it also includes fish.

What keeps me here beside the international knowledge is the rare policy (which is not a written one) in a big forum not to blame but rather explain. I find this exceptional and sometimes not easy but always worth the effort!


----------



## TheRealAndreaPond (Nov 21, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Actually he is really cool looking! Can other fish be in the tank with him or would he grab them up and pinch them?


If I had any other fish in there I’m certain they wouldn’t last long. When Toronto opens up again I’m going to get him some minnows and see what he does.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Welcome to the new folks! 


TheRealAndreaPond said:


> If I had any other fish in there I’m certain they wouldn’t last long. When Toronto opens up again I’m going to get him some minnows and see what he does.


Are you guys still on full lock down? Alberta has done such a terrible job, It's embarrassing to live here right now. Most of my family is in Vancouver and it's looking very appealing (aside from the cost of living lol)


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

No pretty much everything here is open including restaurant's with outside patio dining.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

TripleK said:


> No pretty much everything here is open including restaurant's with outside patio dining.


It's normal here! Thank God!


----------



## TheRealAndreaPond (Nov 21, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! Welcome to the new folks!
> 
> Are you guys still on full lock down? Alberta has done such a terrible job, It's embarrassing to live here right now. Most of my family is in Vancouver and it's looking very appealing (aside from the cost of living lol)


We’re on lockdown until February 22, but on that day Ontario will find out if there will be continued restrictions. I imagine all stores will open up again, with nonessential stores allowing for curb side pickup only. It’s working though, as case numbers are dropping. Even though our Premier is in a tough position, his priority is stopping the spread and preventing as much loss as possible, as opposed to being economy-focused only.


----------

